# Angeln in Türkei/Fethiye/Marmaris; lykrische Küste



## NordlichtSG (19. Juni 2006)

Hallo,

Nordlicht sucht Infos!
Meine bessere Hälfte hat mich dieses jahr verpflichtet mit ihr im Oktober eine Woche Urlaub in der Türkei zu verbringen, genauer gesagt Fethiye, lykrische Küste ....
Habe schon gehört, dass es möglich sein soll dort Meeräschen, Hornhechte, Amberjacks und Bonitos zu fangen sind. Bevorzugt würde ich dort gern mit der Fliegenrute angeln gehen, Boot mit Führer solle ja zu bekommen sein gegen ein paar Euronen!
Wer hat ein paar Infos für mich parat, habe ja gar keinen Sinn dort die Zeit am Strand ohne Angeln zu verbringen, das geht ja gar nicht!!!


----------



## Schnyder (20. Juni 2006)

*AW: Angeln in Türkei/Fethiye/Marmaris; lykrische Küste*

Hi NordlichtSG......da ich persönlich aus der Gegend komme ....(Marmaris!!!!)hoffe ich ,das ich dir weiterhelfen kann.Also vom Strand kann man an der Oberfläche Meeräschen fangen!!Montageie "Einheimischen" benutzen dabei Brot mit Käsearoma vermischt und ca 20 Haken die in das Weißbrot eingewickelt und eingestochen werden(Methode heißt auf türkisch:sarma!!!(eingewickelt!!!)...beim knabbern verfängt sich schon sehr bald eine Meeräsche....mein Bruder konnte selbst eine von ca 50 cm fangen!!!Frag dort einfach ein paar Fischer die werden dir mit Sicherheit eine Montage fertigen!!!
Mit dem Paternoster kann man Barsche(schriftbarsche) und Brassen fangen....vom Boot aus.Je nach Jahreszeit kann man beim schleppen auch Makrelen,Thuns und Goldmakrelen fangen.Ich selbst hatte letztes Jahr beim Schleppen 25 Goldmakrelen fangen können (ca 45cm pro Stück!!!) Köder war Sepiastreifen knapp unter der Oberfläche geführt bei ca 6-8 Knoten.Einen gefangen haben wir den ans Boot festgemacht damit der Schwarm nicht verschwindet und dann jeweils in Bootnähe die Köder eingeworfen und schon haben wir erste Drills gehabt bis der Schwarm den Braten gerochen hatte.Wichtig dabei ist das man morgens rausfährt,weil die Goldmakrelen gegen Vormittag das fressen einstellen und es schwieriger werden könnte welche an den Haken zu bekommen!!!Vom Ufer(Sandstrand:kann man in der Abenddämmerung auch Wolfsbarsche fangen ,Köder Tintenfisch oder Sandaale oder spinnfischen mit Twistern...weiß hat sich gut bewährt!!!!)
In Flußeinläufen ist nachts auch mit Meeraal zu rechen einfach mit Posenangel kleine Fische oder Fetzen anbieten....sorry könnte noch ausführlicher schreiben aber das würde mir zu Zeitintensiv da ich jetzt los muss....hoffe jedoch ich konnte ein wenig weiterhelfen...cu bis denne Schnyder


----------



## can (7. Juli 2006)

*AW: Angeln in Türkei/Fethiye/Marmaris; lykrische Küste*

Hi,kannst du mir sagen in welcher gegend du dich aufhalten werdest.. habe in Fethiye ne lange zeit verbracht und könnte dir eventuelle infos geben...bis dann


----------



## fliegenfischer47 (12. Januar 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Türkei/Fethiye/Marmaris; lykrische Küste*

Hallo,
ich fahre im sommer in die türkei und wollte dort mit der fliege auf forellen fischen gibt es in Fethiye noch mehr flüsse ausser den kanal der aus den bergen kommt.Wenn ja würde mich über mögliche vorschläge freuen
mfg
Fliegenfischer47


----------

